# USAT 44 Tonner Parts



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Howdy guys, recently had a minor issue with my USAT 44 Ton, and broke off one of the steps on the brakeman's side (and subsequently lost them). I tried to kitbash some new ones with strip styrene to no avail. I am planning on stripping and repainting the unit soon to either a home road, or modeling PRR/PC/CR GE 44 Tonner #9999 to go with the CR GP30 I am acquiring in the coming week. Does anyone happen to have a spare hood section with the steps, or perhaps a spare set of handrails for the 44 Tonner? My next step is to call USAT but they are always high priced when it comes to replacement parts.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think they have any handrails. I have asked before but get no reply. 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 44 tonner undec new in the box that needs a new home. R22150 

[email protected]


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I hav had fair decent luck soldering thin brass rod up to replace missing hand rails 

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Naptowneng on 22 Jul 2013 09:29 AM 
I hav had fair decent luck soldering thin brass rod up to replace missing hand rails 

Jerry 



Me too 

I just did a  thread in this batch of  forms about handrails for my NW-2 and SD -45s. 


Go to your local hobby shop and see if they have a display by K S. PRECISION METALS .

I just bought a bunch of brass rod 1/16 for my hand rails 

Also I saw a sheet of perforated brass that looked almost like the decking on the USAT articulated container cars. 

It might match what you are looking for. 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 22 Jul 2013 05:36 AM 
I have a 44 tonner undec new in the box that needs a new home. R22150 

[email protected] Hi Dan, you have mail....


----------

